# have you ever bred a fish with no ventrals?



## Ana6 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has tried breeding a fish with missing ventrals. Did the fry have ventrals?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ana6 said:


> Just curious if anyone has tried breeding a fish with missing ventrals. Did the fry have ventrals?


Most ventral less fish are caused by a bacteria, not genetics. The offspring should be fine as long as that particular bacteria is no longer present in the spawning tank.

Jeff.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's usually seen in fry who have been fed....too many microworms I believe? Anyways it doesn't seem to be genetics, so it should be alright.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I bred two fish. Girl had awesome fins with no ventrals, boy had so-so fins with ventrals. Got a good batch of normal fry


----------



## Ana6 (Nov 11, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I bred two fish. Girl had awesome fins with no ventrals, boy had so-so fins with ventrals. Got a good batch of normal fry


Thanks MrVampire. There seems to be a lot of speculation on this issue, so I was hoping to hear some first hand accounts.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It was my fault on the girl. I overfed microworms with that spawn and they ended up without ventrals in 50% of the fish.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's not the microworms, it is because the microworms sit on the bottom, and that is where the ventral fin eating bacteria sometimes are. Many feed microworms, myself included without problems...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The best male of my current spawn has one missing ventral (they only fry in this spawn to be missing any ventrals BTW). I can't show him, but I plan on using him for future breeding.


----------

